#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Glukokortikoide induzieren Hautveränderungen bei Stress >

## aerzteblatt.de

San Francisco ? Die Hemmung der körpereigenen Produktion von Glukokortikoiden kann Hautveränderungen vorbeugen, die durch psychischen Stress verursacht werden. Das geht aus einer Studie von Wissenschaftlern des Veterans Affairs Medical Center und der ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

